# Blue Marble x Lavender (Giants)



## Tara18 (Jul 26, 2020)

Male (Blue Marble Giant)









x

Female (Lavender Giant)









Fry is about 4 days old in this pic. They are 6 days old now (Don't have a recent pic!)









Sadly very little fry (Only counted 4)
Any ideas what the fry will end up looking like?
I'm super excited to see <3

For updates check out my Journal
Giant Journey


----------



## tianikki (Sep 9, 2020)

Gasp! Lavender!
So what happens, do they grow up being one or the other? Or do they mix?


----------



## Tara18 (Jul 26, 2020)

tianikki said:


> Gasp! Lavender!
> So what happens, do they grow up being one or the other? Or do they mix?


That's what I'm trying to figure out 😂 I think there might be one or the other? Maybe some reds since they both have red in them? I have no idea LOL I just hope theyre pretty


----------



## tianikki (Sep 9, 2020)

@indjo your thoughts and input on this would be most helpful!

That lavender girl is simply stunning. My boy looks like he's a dark purple with some red on his fins, but he's a little stressed right so I feel he may be more black and red.
I'm super excited to see the progress of your fry!! please keep me posted


----------



## Tara18 (Jul 26, 2020)

tianikki said:


> @indjo your thoughts and input on this would be most helpful!
> 
> That lavender girl is simply stunning. My boy looks like he's a dark purple with some red on his fins, but he's a little stressed right so I feel he may be more black and red.
> I'm super excited to see the progress of your fry!! please keep me posted


She has such a good personality too, always comes up to the side of the tank to say hi!
I'll definitely keep posting about their fry


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Color wise, fry could be any irid color. If the male is marble, fry might be marble and will most likely produce marbles for a few generations.

*** Sorry, your "lavender" female looks royal blue in the picture. The above prediction is of turquoise x royal blue.

If your female is a lavender, you might end up with various color combos. Cambodian patterns (probably with irids), cellophane, pastel like colors, grizzle, blue-ish lavender, and multi irids. Any of which could be marbles (since the male is marble)

By 4 months, the giants should at least be 5.5cm (over 2"). Otherwise they will unlikely grow too big. IME, some may hit 4cm in 3 months but then practically stop growing.

Good luck. Hope those 4 fry become giants.


----------



## Tara18 (Jul 26, 2020)

indjo said:


> Color wise, fry could be any irid color. If the male is marble, fry might be marble and will most likely produce marbles for a few generations.
> 
> *** Sorry, your "lavender" female looks royal blue in the picture. The above prediction is of turquoise x royal blue.
> 
> ...


She’s definitely more purple in person 😂 
And I’m def hoping they become giants!
Thanks for the guess!


----------



## Tara18 (Jul 26, 2020)

1 month 3 weeks 








Looks like we might get one blue/turquoise and two lavenders


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm not sure if you're as active here as you are on your facebook page but I'm "Cemetery Wolf" who's been commenting on your updates there.  I like reading your updates and would love any info on breeding giants that you learn. ✌😄 Good luck on your breeding journey! I love the colors of the parents so much, absolutely stunning!


----------



## Tara18 (Jul 26, 2020)

Just over 3 months old. I have 0 idea what their colours would be called... They've changed SO much, and I'm sure they're still changing.


----------



## tianikki (Sep 9, 2020)

Marbles are super cool. Its like you wake up to a totally different betta!

Loving the updates.


----------



## Tara18 (Jul 26, 2020)

Pictures from yesterday and videos on intagram. Around 4 months old.
Don't think they'll be too big since they didn't reach the 5cm giant threshold.
Anyone know what their colours would be called? 
@indjo might need your expertise on this one!
Also the last one just recently changed colours so they are kind of dull atm. I'm hoping she'll brighten up like her sister.









__
http://instagr.am/p/CJ90BxShwmM/










__
http://instagr.am/p/CJ902O-B6Ch/










__
http://instagr.am/p/CJ91UL1B4oH/


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

On non marbles, blue x lavender should dominantly be irids. Probably with red fins. So you should get irids - all irids (turquoise, steel and royal) since royal blue is actually a mix of turquoise and steel. There should also be blueish lavender. If lucky, there should be one or two lavender (actual lavender).

Since marbles are involved, the question it whether you used aa mutated marble. If so, you might end up with any color combo. Otherwise you should produce marbled version of the above.

Keep breeding the largest ones. Be sure to flare regularly so they will be easier to breed. Especially those 6cm BO (more than 2") and above tend to be harder to breed. . . . At least in my tanks.


----------



## Tara18 (Jul 26, 2020)

Decided to keep these girls to try and breed. I'll be getting a new male (possibly an avatar) for them.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Wow! They sure turned out to be beauty's!


----------

